# Setting the hook



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anybody ever have any trouble segmenting a good hook set on a Texas rig? Although I have caught several fish on a Texas rig, I have lost some too. Just wondering if I am setting the hook too early maybe? Hook size shouldn't really matter right?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Try bending the hook out a little, so it's not pointed straight at the eye.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Semi33 said:


> Does anybody ever have any trouble segmenting a good hook set on a Texas rig? Although I have caught several fish on a Texas rig, I have lost some too. Just wondering if I am setting the hook too early maybe? Hook size shouldn't really matter right?


First understand I am new to Texas rigging but it seems to me when I get a good set, that sucker is in there and I land the fish. If I miss I tend to think that the hit was on the part of the worm without the hook. I seldom have a fight and then lose the bass. Maybe that is just my way of making up for the miss lol.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I was going to say what PhotoG said, it seems most of the time I miss a fish, while I have a plastic rigged texas style, its because he hits it below the actual hook. A lot of times I will end up reeling un a worm without a tail!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I hardly ever lose a texas rig fish once I have it hooked and coming to the boat. Another thing that can happen if you are using a bulkier bait like a tube is the bait might ball up on the hookset and the hook won't even stick the fish. That happens all the time with tubes.


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

I caught 8 and lost 4 yesterday on my senko Texas rigged, just thought it was weird. I lost one bc I was caught off guard l. I was jigging the senko a foot off shore and watching the action to make sure I rigged it ok and a bass came out of no here and nailed it but it spit it out before I set the hook haha. I also had my cell phone in one hand


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've found that if I'm having the tails of my worms bitten off it's usually from some kind of panfish. Some times when you're fishing for smallmouth and using a soft plastic craw you'll get hits and when you reel the bait in it's missing one or both of it's claws. That's usually the sign of a panfish or a small smallmouth pulling off the claws to disarm the crayfish before it eats it. Bass almost always hit the head of a bait. If they see it moving they can identify which end is the head even though it may not have eyes. I could see a bass getting the wrong part of a Senko type bait because it would be hard for it to identify the head because the bait is falling in a horizontal position if you are fishing it without a weight. 

Personally I'm thinking you're missing sticking the fish because the fish clamps down on the bait so hard that when you set the hook, the weight is banging into the fishes clamped down jaws and you're not moving the hook enough to get a good hook set. Next time it happens look at your sinker..... if you see scratch marks down the length of it its from pulling the weight between the bass' teeth. I've absolutely powdered fish on a hook set and lost them in seconds, and when I look at the sinker there are invariably big scratch marks on the sinker. Two things that can help that are....... if you're not already using them, use Tungsten slip sinkers. I know they are expensive, but they are about half the size of a regular lead weight and the smaller size helps them slip between a bass' jaws easier. They're also harder than lead, but I don't think that makes a difference with the hook set. Another thing is......... if you are pegging your weight tight to the head of the worm you can try not pegging it. That will allow the worm to move into the fishes mouth easier when he sucks it in. If you're fishing heavy cover you're going to want to keep it pegged because it comes through the cover a lot easier. But if you're fishing weed edges or more open water you can get away without pegging it. Both of these can and should help you hook up better. 

And heck yes hook size makes a difference. Personally I like the gap between the hooks shank and the body of bait to be at LEAST half of what the diameter of the bait is. A hook that is too big is definitely better than a hook that is too small.


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions. I will apply the tips you mentioned and I will let you know how it worked out. Thank you


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Also...how are you hooking the bait? Are you hiding the tip of the hook in the middle of the biat or are you skin hooking it? I skin hook all of my soft plastics on a texas rig. You run the hook all the way through the bait and then hide the point of the hook on the top side of the bait. This reduces the amount of pressure needed to get the hook point out and exposed for a good hookset. You just have to keep an eye on it and expect a few more snags when fishing heavier cover. I usually check mine after every few casts.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just in case anyone reading this thread isn't familiar with Texposed rigging soft plastics.........Here are some pictures of the way Flippin was describing rigging soft plastics. It's called Texposed. The hook I use is an Owner Wide Gap Plus. I like them because the hook point is above the plane of the eye of the hook. It makes the Texposed rigging easier, and allows the bait to be straight once its fully rigged. Plus they're just an awesome hook. To rig a soft plastic Texposed put the hook in the nose of the bait as you normally would then lay the hook against the body of the bait so you can determine where you need to insert the hook point back into the bait. (picture 2) You'll want to insert the hook into the body of the bait right at the point where the bend of the hook touches the bottom of the bait. Bring the hook point straight up through the body of the bait at a 90 degree angle. Let the point of the hook lay along the top of the bait. (picture 3) With the hook point laying parallel to the top of the bait pinch the body of the bait right by the point of the hook and pull it back towards the eye of the hook as you're pushing the body of the bait up so that it just starts to fold around the point of the hook, then stop stretching the bait and let it return to its original length. That will let the just the point of the hook slide barely under the skin of the bait. (picture 4) This is what people are doing when you hear or read them say "skin hooking" a bait. Picture 4 is a side veiw of the bait completely rigged. Picture 5 is the top view of the way the hook point should look. You want the bait as straight as you can get it.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

More good info here...

http://www.bassmaster.com/blog/hooking-plastics


----------

